# Has anyone made patio chair cushions?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

The cushions on my chairs need to be replaced and we spent all day Monday running from store to store trying to find new ones. We can't seem to find the right size, they are either too long or too short. We found one style that we think would work, but they are $34 a piece. I need 7 of them so I can't afford to buy them. My DH asked if I could make them, but I'm not sure what I should use to stuff them. Do I need to buy the expensive foam at the fabric stores or can I use something like fiberfil? Oh, and the bottom of the seats needs to be restrapped with vinyl strapping, that I can't find anywhere. I'm seriously considering buying a picnic table.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Why don't you just make covers for the old ones? Make them like large pillow cases, slip the old cushion in, fold over one end, and attach with velcro, then you can take them off and wash them. The prices of new ones are rediculous!!!!! You can almost buy a whole new set for what they want for replacement cushions.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

The old ones are really too small. We bought them several years ago to replace the original ones and when you lean back in the chair your head hits the metal frame because it curves up. I think I'm just gonna move the table and chairs under the deck for future worry and build this for seating. 








And this for a coffee table that we can use if we want to eat out there.









Then I can cover the old cushions and make them fit on it somehow. Or just buy some cute outdoor throw pillows. LOL My DH has what seems like an unlimited supply of pallets from work and I have a stack already here so it seems like the more economical way to go.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

yes I did... the glider project... need to at least post the photos of how I did it and the finished cushions...

got the fabric when hancock was closing their doors... not great colors but have faded nicely.

The Glider Project Â« Greenaprons's Blog

if interested let me know and I will finish posting on my blog.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

When I was thinking about making new covers for our cushions in our travel trailer, I had no idea where to start. I went to this site and found it very easy to understand and do.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqOF4kvELts&feature=related]Creating a Couch Slipcover : Measuring Couch Slipcover Cushion Fabric - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

CJ did cushions for her travel trailer, check with her.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I came across this on pinterest using shower curtains. I think I can use my current cushions and add some batting at the top to make them longer. Sort of like this:









If I can find all the old cushions. My DH just informed me that he may have thrown some of them away. :bash:

In the meantime I changed my mind on the pallet seats. I found my old, as in they were my dad's before me, adirondack chairs. A little wood glue and blue paint later they look great. I would like to add some small throw pillows to them, so at the very least I will use the shower curtain idea for them.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Depending on the cushion size, I can sometimes use King pillowcases....buy them at garage sales, just slip them on....easy to wash clean again...


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I just made a cushion for our swing. Same deal, couldn't find the right size. Went to Walmart and bought one of those foam bed thingies, and cut it to size and then wrapped it in batting. Laid it on my fabric, measured and cut then sewed. I made it so the back overlaps so you can take the cushion out any time the fabric needs to be washed. Also squared off the corners for a nicer look. Easy peasy took all of a half hour. Got the fabric at Walmart too. A nice medium canvas in their discount bin for $3/yd!


----------

